# Very Sad News



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Not really sure where put this, but.....MC member "8MORE" who preferred to remain anonymous, has died very unexpectadly at the age of 45.

I knew him from many years ago, and had just recently re-connected with him online through MC. Way too young, and very sad.

R.I.P., old friend.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow thats horrible and so young. RIP fellow Board member.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends. 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

That's awful news Delta. He was a kind and decent poster here on MC. I will miss him. Thoughts and prayers to his family and may he rest in peace.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace, my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for posting Delta. 8MORE, keep checking in on the board from upstairs every once in awhile. I'm sure you'll get a good laugh. RIP!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My condolences to those that knew him, his family,friends and co workers, 45 is way to young, R.I.P.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A true MC friend, may you rest in peace.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sad news indeed. Rest in peace.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow...its always shocking when its one of your own, you know? RIP


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

+ 1 Delta...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Rest in peace.


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Delta and I'm sorry that this board has lost a good member. RIP 8MORE!!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*RIP 8More*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

My god what sad news.. May he rest in peace.
My heartfelt condolences to his family.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My God.
He was one of the good one for sure. One of the best guys here.
What a shame.

Delta - if you speak to the family let them know that there are a lot of people here that were very fond of him and how sorry we all are.

Rest Well in Peace 8MORE.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I felt the need to posthumously recognize *8MORE* in the "Remembrances of the Good, Bad and the Ugly Thread". I have only good remembrances of him.

Speaking of good remembrances, when is that healthy scratch coming back... SniperDilliSimonGaf??? I miss that bastard's humor.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Rest in peace. May your family find comfort knowing youre in heaven watching over them.

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:33 ----------

ditto what Koz said about passing our condolences on to his family.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

How very sad. RIP, and prayers for his loved ones. Way too young to go.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Rest in Peace, thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Rest easy, sir.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

RIP


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

This is a terrible loss to the masscops community and mankind. 8 was one of my friends on here and i'll miss his posts very much, especially the ones where he called idiots, "pussbags."
I hope he's having a beer summit with Ronnie as we type. Look out for us, buddy, and reserve a mc table at the pub in the sky!
Please send our condolences to his family and let us know if we can set up a fund.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mtc said:


> Wow - I like to imagine 45 is just getting started ! Rest in Peace 8MORE.


I was thinking the same thing MTC.
At 46 that's an eye-opener like a bucket of cold water.



LGriffin said:


> I hope he's having a beer summit with Ronnie as we type.


If anybody deserved it, he did. A conservative through and through. My kinda guy x 10. I wish I met him face-to-face.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

RIP 8More, you will be missed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> R.I.P. 8MORE. You will be missed not only by your family and friends but, By your family of friends here on this board. Rest easy Friend, we'll take it from here.
> 
> Be sure to look up Kate up there and let her know that she is missed here as well.


I had been wondering, as a result of this thread, if 8MORE was the 1st member to be lost. It appears not. Would mention in the Good, Bad and Ugly thread of late members be appropriate so newer members could appreciate those who have gone before them/us/me?


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rest In Peace 8More. My deepest condolences to his friends & family at this terrible time of loss.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

R.I.P. 8, you will be missed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

The last time we spoke was last month after a mutual friend died suddenly at age 48, ironically enough.

I'm going to respect his wish for public anonymity, but if any established member wants to post their condolences, shoot me a PM and I'll give you the link....I'm sure the family would appreciate it.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Not really sure where put this, but.....MC member "8MORE" who preferred to remain anonymous, has died very unexpectadely at the age of 45.
> 
> I knew him from many years ago, and had just recently re-connected with him online through MC. Way too young, and very sad.
> 
> R.I.P., old friend.


Sorry for everyones loss, more so for the ones who knew him personally. Not too many great things come from on-line but when they do,such as you 2 re-connecting, even if its for a short while, take it, sometimes thats all we have. R.I.P. 8More...


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear, too young. RIP Sir


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

RIP Sir--way too young...man, what a bummer...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow, i'm in shock.
RIP 8More

wow


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

RIP sir


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

How terrible. May his friends and family have only good memories of him. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. RIP 8MORE.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace 8More.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

way too young.

R.I.P.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP 8More. You left us to soon....


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

RIP.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> Is there a way one of the Mods can change the member rankings of those who've left us to "Masscops Angel" or something?


Nice touch


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

mtc said:


> Is there a way one of the Mods can change the member rankings of those who've left us to "Masscops Angel" or something?


What a great idea. How bout it Admins?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It would be my pleasure. I doubt Gil would mind the honorary title.

Not to be morbid, but can you folks PM me the user-names of those who have left us?
It would be my honor to create the special user-group status edit their titles.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> It would be my pleasure. I doubt Gil would mind the honorary title.
> 
> Not to be morbid, but can you folks PM me the user-names of those who have left us?
> *It would be my honor to create the special user-group status edit their titles*.


And that is what makes it NOT morbid to ask. Thank you Koz for honoring them.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

All set. User-group created with new group color.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Rest in Peace 8MORE


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Rest easy 8More. Condolences to family and friends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Rest easy


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Very sad news, my condolances to their families.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sir!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP 8More, my thoughts and prayers are with your family in this horrific time.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Requeiscat in pace 8More, condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Truly sorry for yours and our loss Delta.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rest In Peace Sir.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in peace Sir... you will be truly missed.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow this is very upsetting. 45 is way too young. It just goes to show that life is way too short and if your not happy with what your doing right now go out and find something that will make you happy. RIP 8MORE, you will be missed.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

RIP 8More!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

RIP
Thoughts & prayers for family & friends.


----------

